
Ask HN: Any good resources for generating a privacy policy and terms of use? - traviswingo
I’m curious to know if there are any solid reasources available for generating a privacy policy and terms of use for online services. Something that falls between copying from a similar service and hiring a lawyer. I’m looking for something legit enough to pay for (obviously that is popular), but that isn’t as expensive as hiring a lawyer.
======
DebasishPanda
Have used iubenda.com for my client sites in the past, worked well.

